# Neat way to survive cold nights with very minimal gear



## JamesPrice94 (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 30, 2015)

It works.

Be sure to let it burn long/hot enough for the moisture to leave the covering soil (or just use dry soil.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 30, 2015)

I've done this before but the coal bed method where you bury the coals. It does work pretty good if you get the right depth. I'll have to try this method next when I get the chance


----------



## JamesPrice94 (Aug 30, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> I've done this before but the coal bed method where you bury the coals. It does work pretty good if you get the right depth. I'll have to try this method next when I get the chance


I will be trying it also, if it keeps you warm and toasty in Alaska must pretty good for anywhere else in an emergency. The two space blankets can basically fit in your pocket so its nothing to carry really.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Aug 31, 2015)

I love how his name is Lonny and his wife is Conny


----------



## JamesPrice94 (Aug 31, 2015)

Lonny and Conny, and they got a dog called buck


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2015)

Camping out like this is so awesome.


----------



## kelz (Oct 14, 2015)

it's an awesome idea for minimalist carry for anytime of the year


----------



## travelingjoe (Nov 22, 2015)

Just throwing this in here... But in cold times if you can.. Dry leaves or wads of paper. Preferably places in between 2 layers of clothes will insulate you tremendously. Could save your ass. Tuck short in pants. Pants in socks.

Don't use Fiberglass insulation.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 28, 2016)

I screwed this up sorry


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 28, 2016)

You can also heat up rocks (nonporous) and place them near you while sleeping. Don't use porous rocks or rocks from streambeds or they might explode in yo face. But this can generally be avoided by warming the rocks next to the fire before tossing them directly in. You'll need nomex gloves or makeshift tongs to get the rocks out of the fire


----------



## AlwaysLost (Oct 28, 2016)

Odin said:


> Camping out like this is so awesome.



Her cousin owns that land which helps. She recently had to rebuild it after her cousin fell a tree into the camp.


----------

